# Sigg Bottles on an Airplane?



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

(Sorry if this isn't in the right forum. Not sure exactly where to post it.)

Any trouble taking your empty Sigg(or other metal water bottle)through security and onto a plane?

I called TSA and they were less than helpful. "If you can hit or hurt someone with something it probably won't be allowed but you can just try it and see."

Hit someone? Like with my shoe? Poke their eyes out with my sunglasses? Throw my DD's board books at someone? Use my shoelace to strangle them?

I'm not sure where the line of discernment is regarding what can and cannot be used as a weapon so I think I would ask around.

Anyway, just curious what your experiences are!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I've taken ds's Sigg through security a couple times, and they've never said anything about it. I always figured that as long as it's empty, they couldn't say anything about it.
Now ds's light up shoes...that was a different story. lol. They had to take them and do a special screening because they "looked strange" on the x-ray. lol.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I just traveled with 2 of them. The lady shook them (they were laying in the bin next to my purse) to make sure they were empty and then passed them through the x-ray machine. No problems at all.


----------



## smellyann82 (Feb 6, 2006)

i took mine on a flight in august. i just emptied them and put them in my backpack with dd's snacks, toys, etc. they didn't give the bag a second look on the x-ray machine.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I've brought my Klean Kanteen with us on our last few flights and never had a problem. Both times I realized after I went through security that they were filled with water but TSA never pulled it out and checked it. Oops.


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

I've taken our KKs several times in our carryon but take the lids off so it's obvious they're empty. Have a good flight!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I have taken all sorts of water bottles with me on air flights. The most they've ever done is make me take a drink from the water bottle to prove that it's really water, I guess.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Flown several times in the last 3 months and taken sigg bottles every time. As long as they're empty, it should be no problem. I've never been asked anything except "are the water bottles empty" once.

I wouldn't call it out though. I even put ours inside the backpack instead of outside it, just in case. Some security people get on a power trip and or have a bad day and then get pissy about a few drops of water on the bottom of a sippy cup, and I figure I don't need to call attention to myself.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

just flew last week and forgot to empty DD's foogo... they ran a test strip over the top of the opening to make sure it wasn't anything other than water and off we went! (i will add that this took another few minutes of my time... next time i will try to remember to empty it!)


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

That is the silliest answer (from the TSA person) I have ever heard! I am sure you could injure someone more successfully with a pen or any number of other things than with a bottle. We've traveled with our KKs with no problem at all. I just put them in the our bags and they get xrayed.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have never taken a sigg but we always take sippy cups and water bottles and such. just so long as they are empty when we pass through security they have never asked us any questions.


----------



## Erin M (Nov 6, 2006)

I've flown several times with dd's full water bottle. (I always forget to empty them) Most TSA people have said "that's for the baby?" and passed us through.


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

Have had no issues so far with anything of that sort.


----------

